
Show HN: Double your customer feedback rate with simple one-click surveys - ajpocus
https://www.yesinsights.com
======
JamesIronwood
Will give this a try! Does it embed within a web app?

~~~
ajpocus
Hey James, thanks for giving us a shot! Yes, you can embed the survey in a web
app. If you have any more questions, please feel free to email me directly:
austin at yesinsights.

